# deere 935 engage mower problem



## Marko (May 5, 2010)

hey guys 
I have a 935 and it wont seem to go out of mower engagement. I had it running and shut it off and then next time i went to start it the mower was engaged . Since its engaged it obviously wont start because the engine cant spin freely. I dont no what i may have done but something has definatley been switched on as i was workin on it. Yes the mower lever is disengaged !! lol.\
Any thoughts or fixes would be great....thanks .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Marko, 

My apologies, this post slipped by me. Things have been kinda hectic around this part of Tennessee with all of the flooding and other things I have going on. Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way. 

I would suggest checking the engagement switch first for proper operation. You can remove it and check it with a volt meter. It may have gone bad or gotten corrosion in its connections causing the mower engagement clutch to stay engaged. 

If the switch tests good, work your way down to the next link in the wiring. Not sure if this switch goes through a relay or not. Do you have a shop or owner's manual for this machine? 

Check the wiring all the way up to the mower pto engagement clutch to make sure it is not shorting out or broken. 

If all checks out good up to the pto clutch, it may be the clutch itself. It could be stuck or could have some windings that have gone bad. Check to ensure you are getting proper voltage up to the pto clutch. If so, is the clutch properly engaging and disengaging? Is it making any noise or movement? 

The 935 has been out for a good while. The pto clutches do periodically but not very ofter go bad. This may require you to replace it. 

Try the above troubleshooting steps and get back to me and post your results, we can go from there.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Marko, 

I didn't see you until just now....sorry.

I'm thinking that IF the 935 is like the F935 in that both utilize a fuse in the PTO engagement circuit it would be the first place I'd start my problem diagnosis.... Dumb question but have you found and checked this?

The JD model does have a great reputation for being durable and it might be just a case of poor, dirty or corroded connections. I like TF Admins suggestions about tracing to the source too. Good luck and let us know who it goes...

Shartel


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would also check the seat safety switch. It seems all the Deeres have issues over time.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

I would think the problem is beyond electric pto switches, because I would suspect the safety lockouts would not even allow the engine to spin over? Probably not an electric issue in my opinion?


----------



## gcdodge99 (Jul 19, 2009)

It is probally out of adjustment there are bolts on the pto clutch that have springs on them if the springs break it goes out of adjustment just replace the springs and tighten everything up. The other thing to look at would be the engaging lever itself. I have 2 of these beasts and the electric pto clutch needs constant adjustment makeing sure everything is tight.


----------

